# New Ferplast Circus cage



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

I saw this in [email protected] and just stood there shocked. I thought it was a SAM cage at first, but it's the new Ferplast circus cage. It's certainly bright and interesting. Unfortunately it's not really big enough cage for a hamster on it's own. However it has two connections for tunnels that aren't visable on the pics I seen online, so you could connect more than one together. I was going to get one to add to Smokey's cage for the comedy value. Until I saw the price tag, £50!!!

Ferplast Circus cage


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Oooh they are nice cages,might swap it for the rats cage, they should be nice and cosy in there. Seriously though is that supposed to be an entire cage?


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

It does have two platforms, LOL.

I've seen smaller cages, but it wasn't really what I was expecting from Ferplast. It's not the smallest cage I've seen, but it's a bit of an impractical shape for toys :lol: I think it would be a lovely cage - if it had the same size as an Imac Fantasy. It looked fairly sturdy, I think the top comes off for access and the roof wouldn't be too hard to rinse as the hamster wouldn't really climb in it.

I have to say I do like it  It appeals to my childish side. However I would use it as a extension attached onto another cage and not on it's own. And I wouldn't pay £50 for it. However if Amazon get some in and I've got enough vouchers, I may pick a couple up for comedy value. Smokey and Sandy could have toy extensions.

I think it will be popular amongst child hamster owners, which is why I'm unhappy with Ferplast for making it so small


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Ridiculous!!! At that price tag. Grrr thats annoying cos people will look at that price and think they are doing well by their pets buying this!


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

It is quite cute I agree. :laugh:
Wonder if it would be okay for a dwarf hamster maybe with an extension.


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

> Wonder if it would be okay for a dwarf hamster maybe with an extension.


Possibly, it's 42.5 x 34 x 49.5cm, so not the smallest cage [email protected] sell. It's just a ridiculous shape. The combi 1 at 22 x 29 x 40cm and Criceti 9 at 22.5 x 29.5 x 46cm are actually much smaller. However they are much cheaper as well. At £50 you aren't going to want or expect to have to add an extension to a cage.

A robo might be OK in it, my robo Scoobie used to live in a (modified) Ferplast Olympia fine. Actually he still does, but it's got another cage attached to it now as well.


----------



## xXHazelXx (Oct 7, 2010)

Im sorry but I WANIT! XD I think my chinese would love it, he already has the habitrail loft and studio im sure it will be a lovely add on considering he loves climbing. its gone down to £40 which is still pretty expensive but its so cute! 
Circus Fun Hamster Cage by Ferplast | Pets at Home


----------

